# 2010 Cucamonga Challenge - May 8, 2010



## jchristopher (Sep 12, 2002)

Please save the date: Saturday, May 8, 2010 for our upcoming event. 

The Cucamonga Challenge <http://www.cucamongachallenge.com/> is an annual 29 mile (approximate) fundraiser bicycle ride and 5k/10k run/walk presented by the Friends of the Pacific Electric Trail.

All proceeds from the event go directly to support the Pacific Electric Trail and our goal of completing the 21 mile Inland Empire Pacific Electric Trail as a multi-use Class I trail, free of motorized traffic.

The 2010 edition of the Cucamonga Challenge will be held on Saturday, May 8th at Central Park in Rancho Cucamonga, California.

Online registration <http://www.active.com/running/rancho-cucamonga-ca/cucamonga-challenge-riderun-2010> for the event is currently open and closes on Friday, May 7th at 5pm PST. Your registration is a tax-deductible donation (ID#83-0415924) to the Friends of the Pacific Electric Trail and includes event tee shirt, goodie bag, raffle ticket, and post-event lunch.


----------



## Kappaccino (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice. I just live up the street from Central Park. I think I'd be more interested in the run option though. It would be frustrating having to ride with sketchy freds. [wow that sounded so elitist]


----------

